# Clausing-Colchester 11" 8000 series Compound Feed Nut



## Flightmap (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a Clausing-Colchester 11 Inch, 8000 series Gear Head Engine Lathe  (title taken directly form the parts manual) and my problem is with the COMPOUND FEED feed nut. Clausing uses the term "Topslide Assembly" This is part number 201-634-0.

I have too much slop in the feed nut and wish to replace it.  My question is:  has anyone made their own nut, what is the thread size (I think it is an Acme 1/2" X 10TPI but not sure) and has anyone used off the shelf material.  What i really want is confirmation of the Thread Size as the measurements I have made are just vague enough to cause an indecision.

The parts manual shows an English designation on the nut, but perhaps this is variable?  See the following attachment for drawing, from Clausing

file://localhost/tmp/PreviewPasteboardItems/col-8000-11-01%20(dragged).pdf

On another topic, I have read where the name of this lathe is sometimes referred to as a "Bantam" especially in England.  Is this a correct Identifier?  Some have used the additional identifier of MK1 or MK2.  Are these additions (MK?) correct for the 11 inch lathe?  Is there any other titles that identify this lathe?  I would like to use identifiers that are accurate and not confusing (as in my previous post on cross-feed).


----------



## Flightmap (Dec 19, 2013)

These are pictures of my lathe.  Any thoughts on exactly what name this lathe is (MK1,MK2,??)

Ken


----------



## Badge171 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Clausing-Colchester 11&quot; 8000 series Compound Feed Nut*

I have that machine . I also needed the feed nut and I replaced the shaft, If I remember correctly 1/2 " left hand thread, made the nut out of bronze square stock. the shaft and tap, purchased, My project came out fine
	

		
			
		

		
	




- - - Updated - - -

If you need Ill measure it out sometime this weekend, Or I can make you one,That may take a little longer with the holiday and all.  I have the material and taps already .
Let me know
best regards 
frank


----------

